# Cannot find a LN2 pot



## Mikecdm

performance pcs has some pots in stock. The old KP venom and F1 Dark. Not the best for modern intel stuff, but still work. I use a vneom with 9900k, although not the fastest pot, it still gets the job done. 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/liquid-nitrogen-hardware?p=1

They also have the KPx in stock and thermal grizzly kryonaut is also good.


----------



## iLoveOC

Thanks so much.


----------



## iLoveOC

Which is better, Dragon F1 Extreme or the Venom? They cost the same.


----------



## Mikecdm

I never used the F1 Dark but got the classic F1 EE thats just copper. Comparing the two that I have, the F1 is slow and better suited for stuff with a cold bug. I think the F1 Dark had improved internals and it might be faster with good control. The venom came out years ago, it's two piece, works better for stuff thats full pot and faster than the F1. Other pots have been made which are much faster, but I've never used anything else. 

It really depends on what you are going to bench and if you are going to use LN2 or Dry ice. For dry ice i'd pick the F1 since it's 1 piece and won't leak acetone. 

I guess it really depends on what hardware you want to bench and which form of cooling you will use.


----------



## iLoveOC

I will most likely be using a 3770k or a 4930k on dry ice. Would you say the Kingpin Inferno socket heater is necessary? Or would good insulation be alright.


----------



## Mikecdm

I have one and have never used it. I don't think with dry ice that it's necessary. I've heard it comes in handy when benching 3d and don't want the socket area getting soaked up, thus allowing you to focus on the gpu more. More often I'd say it's just from cold spreading and condensation when running full pot that it may come in handy. Also might depend on where you live and how humid the environment is.


----------



## iLoveOC

I'll probably buy it just to be safe. Maybe I will need it in the future. Cause in illinois the humidity stays around 50-60% and according to this dew point calculator I found online. Dew point is around 10-18c in the summer.

Thanks for showing me the Performance PC's site. They have got so much cool stuff on there.


----------



## Kryton

Get the inferno - You won't regret it. 
Also pay attention to the footprint (Base size/area) of the Venom. If it's the same as the T-Rex you will have trouble making it work with some boards because then it won't "Fit" into the socket area without conponents around the socket area itself interferring with it going into place. 

It does look to be the same or very close TBH. 

I have a T-Rex and there are some boards I can't use it with due to the massive footprint it has, the F1 is certainly not a bad one to get and use regardless.


----------

